# Ptarmigan



## sklobe25

North Slope, AK


----------



## gdog

Cool pics! Would like to hunt Rock & Willow Ptarmigan one day.


----------



## wyogoob

Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## outdoorser

b-youtifull


----------



## twinkielk15

Nice looking birds. I spent the first six years of my life in Alaska. Makes me sick that I wasn't old enough to really fish and hunt back then....


----------



## tallbuck

Awesome! One day I would like a pair mounted.


----------



## wyogoob

uh....what's a ptarmigan?



Ptim


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> uh....what's a ptarmigan?
> 
> Ptim


Beats me.....


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Beats me.....


thanks...uh....is that a tent in the background?

Are you shooting White-tailed Ptarmigan out of a tent? Is that legal?


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> thanks...uh....is that a tent in the background?
> 
> Are you shooting White-tailed Ptarmigan out of a tent? Is that legal?


Hey...I can use that pic for the "tent" thread! :O||:


----------

